# swell.gr : Audi A3 1.8T (Enhancement/Protection)



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

*Hi guys. :wave:

This time I had the pleasure to welcome in Swell Detail Store an Audi A3 1.8T Cabrio for Correction- Polish-Protection

Before arrival vehicle was already washed and iron particles were removed from paint surface with IronX Soap.
Claying followed with Dodo Supernatural Clay, to remove any contamination left.

Before correcting necessary paint readings were taken with the PTG

Next step was polish and pads choice, and Chemical Guys new polishes was mine. Chemical Guys V36 Optical Cut with a cutting pad was used to correct the whole paint and V34 Optical Compound was used to correct some deeper scratches and some pinholes.
Finishing was done with Chemical Guys V38 Optical Polish with excellent results.

I have to say that Chemical Guys polishes surprised me in a very good way. No dust appeared during polishing sessions and in addition with the very nice finish they leave, Chemical Guys Polishes are my new favourite ones.

2 layers of Zaino Z2 followed as protection and to leave a nice warm look, Celleste Dettaglio followed in two layers.

Convertible top was sealed with Nanolex Premium Convertible Top sealant in two layers, 16 hours between two layers.

Alloys were sealed with Nanolex Premium Paint & Alloy Sealant, after been clayed and cleaned with Nanolex Premium Paint Cleaner and **IPA **.

Glasses cleaned with Nanolex Premium Glass Cleaner IPA wipedown and sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant .

Very few trims cleaned with Wolf Chemicals Exterior APC - The Outsider and sealed with Wolf Chemicals Nano Dressing - Trim Coat .

Door panels** ,headlights and rear lights were sealed with Zaino Z-CS Clear Seal .

Tyres were dressed with Zaino Z16 Perfect Tire Gloss .

Due to the colour of the car I don't have any before shots. No matter how many times I tried defects were not visible to the camera. *













































































































































































































































































































































































































*
Thanks for viewing *


----------



## skywards (Sep 6, 2011)

Fantastic job Mike!:argie::argie:
Thank you for your professionalism and the great products you used!
Now my car is ready for the winter!:driver:


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Great job, fantastic looking A3!

@skywards: :car:


----------



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

Great job Mike, really enjoying your write-ups as well. Skywards you got a great detailer working with your vehicle!

Mike


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Very good job Mike, as usual! You are an ace!

For me, the new Optical Grade polish range are lovely, as you say, very little dust and high working range... and as you have done, with Celleste Detaglio as LSP... perfect!


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Looks very warm and shiny!

Great work mates!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Very nice look !!! The glaze of the car is extraordinary!! 
Nice Works mate!!


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Excellent work mike!
Celeste Dettaglio is a dream wax!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very Nice Mike :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job Mike as always..


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Fantastic job Mike


----------



## aelara (May 3, 2011)

I wish i could bring my car to you.... but i need to get in on a plane to Greece.
Excellent work as always.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nice work Mike....


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

stunning work as always with the best products..

Cheers dude!!


----------

